# What products would you like to see MAC make?



## blueyedlady87 (Mar 7, 2006)

*(If this should go somewhere else, I'm sorry!)

I was just thinking about what kinds of products i would invent if I worked at MAC. So here's list i came up with:

*Lip Plumpers (these are so hot right now, my must-have)
*Thick hand Cream (I put lotion on my hands constantly)
*An eye base similiar to Mary K Eyesicles Cream-to-powder (think a cross between paint and CCBs in a tube)
*A Lip Stain 
*Fluidline in a pen-type form (for easier application)
*Individual lashes
*Eyebrow pencil (I don't care for the sticks)

So I'm curious, what would you guys invent??


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Mar 7, 2006)

I just thought of another one! How about eyeshadows that are bigger than usual, and have a swirled color mix? Like mini MSFs for your eyes in coordinated colors. How adorable would that be!


----------



## 72Cosmo (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *barbie_doll_713* 
_I just thought of another one! How about eyeshadows that are bigger than usual, and have a swirled color mix? Like mini MSFs for your eyes in coordinated colors. How adorable would that be!_

 
Wow, Barbiedoll you have great ideas!  I especially like the eyeshadow idea.


----------



## anuy (Mar 7, 2006)

def. lip plumpers! i was just thinking about that the other day! i guess great minds think alike! hehe. also an eyebrow wax formula to fill in brows.


----------



## lara (Mar 7, 2006)

Def a lip/cheek stain. It's the glaring non-fad omission from their line.
A wet-look mascara. These are really hard to find at the best of times.
Liquid metallics in big enough containers to mix into body foundation (like the NARS gold liquid, but in pro-sized quantities).
Individual lashes in bulk packs.

Aaaaaaand everything else I'd like from MAC is more work orientated, not really things consumers would be interested in.


----------



## glitch (Mar 7, 2006)

definitely lip/cheek stain as well! I read somewhere they are going to eventually come out with cheek stains(like the tarte ones), so I'm very excited for that.


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 7, 2006)

You guys have such great ideas!  MAC should seriously pay someone to search this forum as part of thier consumer research!  

I really like the idea of the msf-type eyeshadows.  I'd like to see a glittery paint, something like shimmerene glitter cream in paint form.  Special edition jewelry pieces would be really cute, like the Dior gourmette bracelet or the dice lipgloss.  I bet those would be hot sellers, too, since everyone would love a MAC necklace. 

I would love a make your own palette - similar to the ones they have now, but able to hold lipgloss and maybe a bronzer.  Mine would have underage lipglass, carbon e/s (to use as eyeliner), and matte bronze, my going out essentials.  A cake eyeliner for this would be awesome.

And I would most of all love to see a book, something similar to those by Kevyn Aucoin, filled with tips and different ways to use their makeup to create different looks.


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 7, 2006)

cool minty lip conditioner sticks


----------



## lara (Mar 7, 2006)

A book of face charts! If MAC has a significant anniversary coming up, that would be a lovely way to mark it, with a book of their most popular and innovative faces.


----------



## Joelle (Mar 7, 2006)

i wish me a smokey eyes quad, little colored mascara set, mini pigments set.


----------



## Pale Moon (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_A book of face charts! If MAC has a significant anniversary coming up, that would be a lovely way to mark it, with a book of their most popular and innovative faces._

 
Aww.. I love this idea!


----------



## lovemichelle (Mar 7, 2006)

I think a smokey eye quad would be cool. I also like the idea of the lip stain. I wish the eyeshadow pots were bigger also because I go thru them like crazy and can't afford to keep buying them.


----------



## mango88 (Mar 7, 2006)

i like glittery things so wouldnt mind some glittery shadesticks.

Lip conditioners in stick versions


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 7, 2006)

great ideas.


----------



## giz2000 (Mar 7, 2006)

Retractable eyeliners, like the Creme sticks...everyone is always asking for these...


----------



## enka (Mar 7, 2006)

Lip stains would be great, but please please not with this f***ing click system Stila has.


----------



## Trax (Mar 7, 2006)

MAC has made lip stains and they've had mineralized eye shadows. I personally didn't like the stains, I had 2 and sold them, and I heard the mineralized eye shadows aren't that great either.


----------



## kimmy (Mar 7, 2006)

yeah, i'd go for those lip plumpers if mac came out with some 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 definately.


----------



## user2 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hand cream!!
And wipes that mosturize your face...
Something like the Cremestick Liners but for the eyes...
6 pan, 9 pan, 12 pan palettes with a clear lid or mirror and space to store a brush!
Blush and e/s palettes with mirror!
Lipglass with a build in brsuh to twist out the gloss onto the brush....I hope you know what I mean!


----------



## noteventherain (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_A book of face charts! If MAC has a significant anniversary coming up, that would be a lovely way to mark it, with a book of their most popular and innovative faces._

 
yes!!!  and I'm just curious, but I'd love to know what you meant by things that were work orientated, but that customers would be interested in.  What types of things?

---
and I love the idea of lip & cheek stains too.  I want to see them extend their lustreglasses and blushcremes too.  (lustreglasses that are NOT shimmery and blushcremes - not pearlized ones - in more colours!)


. . .& I'm still waiting (patiently) for a pink fluidline.  [primarily so I can do hot pink mascara]


----------



## lara (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noteventherain* 
_yes!!!  and I'm just curious, but I'd love to know what you meant by things that were work orientated, but that customers would be interested in.  What types of things?_

 

I need/want things like make-up remover in one litre pump bottles, bronzing stains in biiiiiiiig bottles, a body-sized foundation brush, foundation creams in pallettes, etc etc etc. Stuff that's more orientated towards industry, not home consumers. It's been a while since MAC gave attention to their professional clients, so I'm buying more NARS products at the moment for that same reason - they stock the specific products I need in my working kit.

I still want some liquid metallics, though!


----------



## aznsmurfy (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_I need/want things like make-up remover in one litre pump bottles, bronzing stains in biiiiiiiig bottles, a body-sized foundation brush, foundation creams in pallettes, etc etc etc. Stuff that's more orientated towards industry, not home consumers. It's been a while since MAC gave attention to their professional clients, so I'm buying more NARS products at the moment for that same reason - they stock the specific products I need in my working kit.

I still want some liquid metallics, though!_

 
Wow! Please share how you would use a bronzing stain! That sounds so interesting!


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anuy* 
_also an eyebrow wax formula to fill in brows._

 
Yeah! That would be even better! Currently I fill in my brows with a pencil and then set with a clear gel, so an all in one wax would be great. Love that idea.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Mar 7, 2006)

O wow, you guys have awesome ideas! I especially like the jewelery, face chart book, and a 9 pan pallette. We should seriously get paid these ideas!

<3


----------



## jess98765 (Mar 7, 2006)

great ideas girlies! i love the face chart idea too


----------



## shabdebaz (Mar 8, 2006)

I agree with the hand cream.  I constantly use the hand sanitizer while working which really dries out my hands.  Hands, without saying, play a crucial part in makeup application.


----------



## glitch (Mar 8, 2006)

eyebrow dying/bleaching kits?

I heard these were illegal but I still think they would do extremely well


----------



## MACgirl (Mar 8, 2006)

yea all these are good idea! the retractable eyeliners are such a good idea! also I want to see more permanant eyeshadows, brighter ones liek a fire engine red, a deep dark green, a bright true purple. The idea of a pink fluidline is genius!!!! i want that to happen more than anything!


----------



## Joke (Mar 8, 2006)

Cream bronzers!!!
Cream e/s!!! (not paints, or shadesticks, or ccb's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

I'm in a cream state of mind.


----------



## lianna (Mar 8, 2006)

A really good makeup base to cover up big pores and perhaps eyelid tape or something to help us Asian girls achieve the double-eyelid effect. It would be tremendously popular over here.


----------



## lara (Mar 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aznsmurfy* 
_Wow! Please share how you would use a bronzing stain! That sounds so interesting!_

 
http://www.easleys.com/browseproduct...-Bronzing.html
Ben NYE bronzing body tint - it's a liquid that builds up to a fairly deep tan, but washes off with soap and water. You paint it on with a big sponge or little paint roller. It's great for things like swimsuit shoots where you can't use body foundation because of water/sand, or if the model has a vested interest in not using fake tan. Paint that on 'til it's as deep as you want, then go and highlight with something like Body Bling or the Hollywood Glo body puff from Benefit.

The Ben NYE one is an olivey gold, I'd like to find a bronzing tint that is slightly pink-based so I can stop mixing my own!


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Mar 9, 2006)

I also vote for more eye shadow colors. There aren't any true reds. And I'd love to see some more unique pinks/purples/greens. Cream bronzer sounds awesome too!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 8, 2006)

pigments that are the exact shades as parrot, orange tangent and lucky green


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 9, 2006)

ah sorry for the duplicate, i searched for a couple different things but hadn't come up with anything


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovexnerdsx* 
_ah sorry for the duplicate, i searched for a couple different things but hadn't come up with anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oh honey, there's NOTHING to apologize about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that's why we're here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ur so cute


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 9, 2006)

eyebrow wax and powder


----------



## AudreyNicole (Aug 9, 2006)

Ok, here is my wishlist...
1. I'd LOVE to see them make Graphic Brown fluidline permanent.

2. A true Blue shadestick - not as light as Silverblue, and not as teal as Sea Me.

3. More new PERMANENT fluidline shades including and Emerald Green shimmery one, and a few brighter ones like the liquidlast liner shades.

4. A MSF like Dollymix Blush.

5. Smaller sizes of pigment or empty charm vials for purchase.

Hmm, I think that's it for now!


----------



## mrsvandertramp (Aug 9, 2006)

I think what I'd like to see the most is when a collection comes out for them to do like trial sizes in a pack with other things they recommend. Taking A Muse for an example, putting like a small Ciao Manhatten, with a SS MSF and one of the eyeshadows, so it's like a look in a pack


----------



## midgetfury74 (Aug 9, 2006)

oooo hhhhh  aaahhhh , a look in a pck, i like that idea, i think someone might just be watching this thread, kinda funny how some of the first suggestiong were retractable eyeliners and now we hae some with Technacolor and the lip plumpers with Plush glass! keep up the recs ladies, i think we just might be getting across!


----------



## foxyqt (Aug 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 
_5. Smaller sizes of pigment or empty charm vials for purchase._

 
i think that'll be great!

you girls have wonderful ideas! specially the jewellry, face chart books and more pallettes/pans ^.^


----------



## a914butterfly (Aug 9, 2006)

i wish MAC could make an eyeshadow primer like UD primer potion. the mac prep n prime don't do it for me


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 
_5. Smaller sizes of pigment or empty charm vials for purchase_

 

i MAY be wrong because i'm not pro,  but it seems somewhere i've heard or seen that you can buy empty pigment jars from macpro.


and i REALLY like the idea of smaller pigments, and of a true blue shadestick

and ESPECIALLY the idea of a look in a pack! man that would be crazy cool


----------



## AudreyNicole (Aug 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovexnerdsx* 
_i MAY be wrong because i'm not pro,  but it seems somewhere i've heard or seen that you can buy empty pigment jars_

 

Yes, you can buy empty pigment jars at the pro stores, but I was thinking of the little glass vials that the pigment sets come in around the holidays.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 
_Yes, you can buy empty pigment jars at the pro stores, but I was thinking of the little glass vials that the pigment sets come in around the holidays.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ooh! that would be a good idea. then i could mix other pigments and create my own.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that would be amazing


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 9, 2006)

which...wait...i guess i could do anyway....but still! haha


----------



## _trimm_trabb (Aug 9, 2006)

Smaller size pigments and spray aerosol foundation. The only brand I've found that makes this is Dior and it's ridiculously priced. I love it because it goes on very light and sheer (you don't spray it directly on your face like the SA at Sephora was trying to tell me, I use a makeup sponge) and it doesn't feel like you're wearing a lot of makeup.

And yes, there really was an SA at sephora that was like "yeah, they're not as easy to use as I thought, I kept getting it on my hairline when I sprayed it on my face!" I was so close to laughing out loud.


----------



## xsparkage (Aug 10, 2006)

haha, i like this post because at the beginning everyone said they wanted things like retractable eyeliners, lip conditioner in a stick and lip plumpers, and a few months later we got them!
oh and trimm trabb, theyre making spray aerosol foundation that comes out in a month or so, haha :]

i love the idea of a mac face chart book and jewelery though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 id buy them!


----------



## _trimm_trabb (Aug 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsparkage* 
_oh and trimm trabb, theyre making spray aerosol foundation that comes out in a month or so, haha :]_

 
no way!!! i am so excited!!!


----------



## sarzio (Aug 10, 2006)

I definately agree with making more vial sized pigments because I would buy sooo many... Humm... I would like to see more medium toned purples... They have soo many light ones and alot of darker ones too. Something similar to violet pigment in pan form would be great. Some more yellows at counters (I'm really interested in Canary yellow, but since I live hours away from a pro store I probably won't get to see it any time soon) And as many others have suggested a True red preferably in frost or some other finish with a shimmer so it's less emo looking... It would be cool if it went well with steamy for a "christmas" look


----------



## Lady_MAC (Aug 10, 2006)

I would totally buy jewelry...


----------



## sewpunk (Aug 10, 2006)

I would love to have a travel/touchup pan design.  (a place for a blush, a bronzer, two/four shadows, mirror and and slot for a brush or two)

All I carry around with me is MAC (plus benefits Browzings, so yes I also agree with wanting brow wax)  I would depot some of my stuff if I could stick it all in one easy to carry kit.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *_trimm_trabb* 
_Smaller size pigments and spray aerosol foundation. The only brand I've found that makes this is Dior and it's ridiculously priced. I love it because it goes on very light and sheer (you don't spray it directly on your face like the SA at Sephora was trying to tell me, I use a makeup sponge) and it doesn't feel like you're wearing a lot of makeup.

And yes, there really was an SA at sephora that was like "yeah, they're not as easy to use as I thought, I kept getting it on my hairline when I sprayed it on my face!" I was so close to laughing out loud._

 
HAHAHA ROFL! what a ditz.. kinda sounds like something I would say lol!


----------



## tricky (Aug 12, 2006)

dunno if this has already been stated but it's funny how many of the products listed in this thread have come out since this thread has been started... hmm makes you think doesn't it?


----------



## pugmommy7 (Aug 13, 2006)

look at all the wisheds that have come true in this thread!!
plumpers, a body bronzer,tlc sticks,msf shadows,wind up liners!! You bet they have someone watching this to see what we want!!


----------



## Selene (Aug 13, 2006)

Hmmm... I wish there were a wider variety of eye-safe Paintsticks.  I also wish Paintsticks were sold in more stores.  Mini pigments would be nice too.  I would also like something to turn powder products into creme formulations without making them greasy.  That's all I can think of right now.

Edit: I just remembered, it would be nice if MAC made super thin mechanical eyeliner/eyebrow pencils, like as thin as 0.5 mm pencil lead, or as close to that as humanly possible.

Another thing I remembered: It would be nice if MAC made more unusual colored and metallic nailpolishes.  There is a huge color spectrum for eyeshadow, I'd like to see the same for nail polish!


----------



## metalkitty (Aug 14, 2006)

I thought this would be a really good idea, a sort of liquid eyeliner/ mascara refresher... It kills the germs in older mascara and keeps it from drying out without changing the texture or color so you can keep it longer! It could come in an eyedrop like container and you just use a few drops periodically. It'd have to have antiseptic properties and moisturizing properties... it'd be great for makeup artists if it worked right. What do you guys think?


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *metalkitty* 
_I thought this would be a really good idea, a sort of liquid eyeliner/ mascara refresher... It kills the germs in older mascara and keeps it from drying out without changing the texture or color so you can keep it longer! It could come in an eyedrop like container and you just use a few drops periodically. It'd have to have antiseptic properties and moisturizing properties... it'd be great for makeup artists if it worked right. What do you guys think?_

 

that would be amazing but i dont think it would be possible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anything that would kill the bacteria would probably be too harsh and would have to break down the mascara. plus it would probably be too harsh to use on your eyes afterwords


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 14, 2006)

I'd like to see more PERMANENT eyeshadows, more blushcremes without the damn shimmer, cuz not everybody wants to effing sparkle ALL the time, PERMANENT lip stains, not the PLWs I really hate those they're very drying, more fluidlines in bright colors, a creme to powder eyeshadow similar to the new Bobbi Brown ones, paints don't do it for me, and I'd really like them to take maybe a fifth of the staying power away from the liquid lasts, because I've had aqualine stuck into my lashes for 3 days, i'm over it lol


----------



## metalkitty (Aug 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovexnerdsx* 
_that would be amazing but i dont think it would be possible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anything that would kill the bacteria would probably be too harsh and would have to break down the mascara. plus it would probably be too harsh to use on your eyes afterwords_

 
Yeah, I guess it's mostly wishful thinking. It would be hard for it to both be anti bacterial and a bit emollient.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *metalkitty* 
_Yeah, I guess it's mostly wishful thinking. It would be hard for it to both be anti bacterial and a bit emollient._

 
oh well trust me babe i would love it too! maybe one day they'll discover some good preservative they can put in mascara in the first place.


----------



## sigwing (Aug 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 
_I'd like to see more PERMANENT eyeshadows, more blushcremes without the damn shimmer, cuz not everybody wants to effing sparkle ALL the time_

 

YES!

I'd also like to see them bring some fave LE's out of palettes back occasionally as a pot e/s, even if it's still as an LE.  I hate getting the Holiday palettes or LE quads for 1 or 2 colors and then you never see that color again, but if it was brought back as a separate pot, I'd have bought a few while I could.  Examples are Wintertwig and Modesty, both in old palettes I've gotten.  Wintertwig is kind of similar to Flirty Number, I found the other day, but I love it MUCH more and it doesn't have the heavy frost.  I thought maybe Modesty was similar to Banshee, but it's really not.  I even wrote to MAC and they sent me a recommendation of a couple shades to mix together to get the same shade and it was nowhere close.  And now I'm in love with some from the Patternmaker palette that I doubt I find again.  Maybe they make exclusive shades for the Nordstrom special edition every year?  Or maybe they get renamed and repromoted later?


----------



## plkitten13 (Aug 14, 2006)

more permanent products! i'd also like to see le quads and palettes that are completely new/unique colors, instead of mostly permanent eyeshadows. it sucks spending $35 to get one new color. what else... i like the idea of multi-purpose palettes, like the ones they sell in some airports. i'd also like m.a.c to release some new msf's (like porcelain pink, etc.) that aren't quite so frosty.


----------



## iluvpumkinpie17 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Hmmmm.*

I think they should have more sets like 3 eyeshadows that work great together in a box that a powder. I love wet/dry shadow.


----------



## sewpunk (Aug 15, 2006)

studio fix powder w/ SPF

and ditto to more blushcreams minus the frost


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Aug 16, 2006)

My Mac wish-products:

*MSFs in the following colour combos:
:each with caramal and pink veining
::Brighter pink with gold and pale pink veining (not as mauve as Petticoat-more like Blossom up/rosehip blushdouble)
::Coral with pale yellow-gold and deep pink veining

*Multi purpose palettes-to fit blush/eyeshadows/lipgloss for a full face in one palette

*Liquid shimmer with a brush on applicator or in a tube (not a pump like the glimmershimmers)

*Glitter/Shimmer concentrate powder and base colour pigments to customise your own pigments and lipgloss etc!! (this would be great!!)

*Hyperreal with more coverage

*more Lustreglass colours


----------



## gummybug (Aug 16, 2006)

My wish list:

* *Real* mineral foundation/powder.

* Lipglasses without glitter or shimmer.

* More matte pigments.

* More permanent stuff. New permanent shades.

* *More lip lacquers!* Cool toned shades, please. I find that most of the existing ones are too warm for me.


----------



## wildesigns (Aug 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_pigments that are the exact shades as parrot, orange tangent and lucky green 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Amen to that! And more vibrant (and I mean VIBRANT) Pigments and duochromes. They haven't been really doing those.

Cake mascara (I know it sounds weird, but I love it)

More shades of Chromacakes (makes the BEST eyeliners, if you like cake style)

Eyebrow powder compact (in a dense formula)

Sheertone Shimmer Blush in a rich vibrant blue-based pink (think pink pearl pigment)

A MSF in Red with silver & gold veining


----------



## 72Cosmo (Aug 17, 2006)

I'd like to see pigments in jars that are half the size and price of the current ones. Most people will never use the entire jar. I would buy a lot more pigments if they were packaged this way. It would also be fantastic if they had a sifter on the smaller pigments. This would also help if you dumped it over so less would be spilled. They could even sell the sifters by themselves.


----------



## Coco_Hailey (Aug 17, 2006)

liquid (not cream) highlighter
spray foundation
mini size pigments
concealer&brow palette
mousse blush


----------



## Coco_Hailey (Aug 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovexnerdsx* 
_oh well trust me babe i would love it too! maybe one day they'll discover some good preservative they can put in mascara in the first place. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oh yeah that would be so nice,
but there's so much money to be made with mascaras,
I doubt they'll ever find a cure!


----------



## nomed (Aug 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *72Cosmo* 
_I'd like to see pigments in jars that are half the size and price of the current ones. Most people will never use the entire jar. I would buy a lot more pigments if they were packaged this way._

 
YES!!!!

I will probally never use up my pigments. I only do makeup on other people so I dont use it much. =(


SMALLER PIGMENTS!! =))

& what did some one say about jewlerly?


----------



## ilikechickens12 (Aug 19, 2006)

~A perfume that smells exactly like the lipglasses do, I love that smell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



~A "rainbow" palette of very vibrant colours of eyeshadow
~Paler shades of foundations, powders, etc.
~A "holographic" or "prismatic" gloss would be super cool 
~Transformers for lipstick shades would be great (like l/s to make colours frostier, deeper, lighter, pearlized, etc.) I know you can do that with certain shades of current colours, but for amateurs like me, you need all the help you can get
~A palette with all the aforementioned transformers together 

and amen to:
*Pigments in smaller containers
*Sheertone Shimmer Blush in a rich vibrant blue-based pink (think pink pearl pigment)


----------



## TheMinx (Aug 20, 2006)

Love this thread! Since it started, Mac had already come out with lipstains & plumping gloss ( I *think* that's what plushglasses are right? Haven't got them in my country yet)

I would love to see:
-Tinted Lip Conditioner in a tube form
-Pressed Powder / Blot duo compacts 
-Medium-toned dusty pink eyeshadow pref matte or veluxe pearl
-Ultra shimmery irridicent fluidlines in golden brown, green and violet
-Make-up bags that can hold 4-5 SE brushes AND a seperate compartment for a fair number of daily essentials (yes I know that's kinda subjective LOL)


----------



## reirei702 (Aug 24, 2006)

I want a FAT palette (The same size as the 15 pro eyeshadow pallete) but empty so you can customize it with chosen lipstick and lipgloss colors.  Sort of like the Bobbi Brown ones but better and more customizable.
And then a little area in the palette that holds a lip brush (not the doe feet kinds either, i want a little brush)... and in different colors too... like pink instead of black...


----------



## baby_love (Aug 24, 2006)

oh my god...

a gold fluidline, like the color of Gold Dusk, that would be so gorgeous.  I also think that a magenta fluidline with blue or green reflects would be nice (think Pink Pearl pigment in a liner form) 

and SO many other colors I wish they would make into FL's.  

more pigments...like REALLY good colors, I mean Golders Green and Night Light are GORGEOUS, the rest of the she shines didn't wow me, except Shimmertime does make a good highlight.


----------



## Georgiecat (Aug 25, 2006)

I would like a limited edition pro palette in red (for Viva Glam) with a mirror on the lid and a limited edition eyeshadow application brush tucked inside (red handle with black numbering). Like the Christmas lipstick compact, but for our Pro shadows.  They could do one for the blush pans too, and it could come with a nice flat blush brush.  I would also like to see a powder/foundation palette.  Even if it seems like only a makeup artist would need one, there are quite a few women who have many different colored foundations.  Imagine, you could keep your foundations and powders tucked into one tidy space.


----------



## OnaFyre (Aug 25, 2006)

Someone already said this, but...

please, Please, PLEASE make something like Urban Decay Primer Potion. And can it please come in different shades, like Prep and Prime eye, cuz that "fleshtone" color of UDPP comes out white on my lids. 

Along the same lines, it would be awesome if MAC came out with a collection in which every color looked good on a range of skintones... including mine...  cuz it was sure hard for some of us to rock Sweetie Cake (just one example) and not look like a pale ashy mess.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 29, 2006)

Definitely mineral makeup like someone said before.

And making quads with all colours in the same colour family.


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Aug 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Joelle* 
_i wish me a smokey eyes quad, little colored mascara set, mini pigments set._

 
Good idea! The whoole smokey elye look doesn't look look like it's going out of style anytime soon, so why not capitalize on it!


----------



## LinzBelle (Sep 3, 2006)

Bring back Wedgewood and make a full size A Bluer Blue eyeshadow, PLEASE!!!


----------



## DaizyDeath (Sep 8, 2006)

i have to agree with some of the other girls and say

GIVE US HALF SIZED PIGMENT JARS!!!
hahaha

beacuse like im shure we all can agree i love the big ones but most of us will never use that much in our entire lifetime haah
so half sized half price i think would sell like nobodys buissness

and also if they were to make the pigments make them available at more stores! seriously i hate having to drive to one certain store just so i can get my pigments they should be more available.


----------



## babylis12 (Sep 11, 2006)

i'd like to see more msfs 
someone above had great ideas for new colours
i was also thinking something more matte but coloured and with veining.


----------



## lara (Sep 11, 2006)

A permanent cool gold shadow (similar to Gold Dusk) and a matte+opaque white Fluidline.


----------



## charismaticlime (Sep 12, 2006)

1. Stop making anymore lustre e/s, and reformulate the current ones into a different texture, like VP  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2. Make Bagatelle e/s permanent.
3. Reduce the pigment jars to half the size.


----------



## lah_knee (Sep 18, 2006)

i dont get it.  you guys would rather have a half size jar of pigment for a slightly smaller price, than to have a FULL sized jar for 6 bucks more than an eyeshadow? cuz im pretty sure if they made half-size jars they wouldnt be less than 13.50 or even 13.50. they'd still make them at least 16.00 or 17.00 bucks i think.


----------



## 72Cosmo (Sep 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lah_knee* 
_i dont get it.  you guys would rather have a half size jar of pigment for a slightly smaller price, than to have a FULL sized jar for 6 bucks more than an eyeshadow? cuz im pretty sure if they made half-size jars they wouldnt be less than 13.50 or even 13.50. they'd still make them at least 16.00 or 17.00 bucks i think._

 
I think what most of us want is half size pigment jars for half the price.
If Mac did that they would still be making money and just by the looks of this thread they would sell a lot more.


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Sep 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *user2* 
_6 pan, 9 pan, 12 pan palettes with a clear lid or mirror and space to store a brush!_

 
i would LVOE to see mac palettes with a CLEAR lid... that way i can actually see what i got in a palette without constantly opening the bloomin' things lol
I do label them, but it's just a pain in the butt... sometimes there isn't enoughs pace to have allt he palettes open you might use lol


----------



## greatscott2000 (Sep 20, 2006)

I love the limited edition palettes by designers- I would love to see Gwen Stefani and MAC make a LAMB palette with rich reds, blacks and gold shimmer. I would also love to see a Michael Kors palette with peaches, browns and golds... LOVELY


----------



## bebs (Sep 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *72Cosmo* 
_I think what most of us want is half size pigment jars for half the price.
If Mac did that they would still be making money and just by the looks of this thread they would sell a lot more._

 
I dont know about you, but I like them the way that they are.. I have all but 1 color... over 110 full size jars, and will keep getting more as they come out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 because with alot of use you can slowly run out.. I know with a few I'm on 2/3 or 1/2 jar left because of how I use them

if you dont like them they way they are there are a few things you could do starting with spliting a jar with a friend (getting empty jars from the pro store) or you could order 5 gram jars with sifters and put pigment in it and use it from there and transfer it when needed, mac also makes jars with sifters at the pro store that will hold more then a full jar of pigment, you could also go with that as well.

and for what I would like mac to come out with is an 8 pan eyeshadow pallet that would work with the small eyeshadows we have today.. something like stila had where you could put the shadow in the pallete or in a pot.. I would think that would go over great! and then you wouldnt have the depoting mess with people. (or for mac to make both the small and the larger sizes pigments, because I know I would be very upset if they stopped making the size they are now)

matte eyeshadows that would work wet or dry, because I'm tried of scraping my carbon out with an xacto knive

I'd love more matte pigments, just more pigments in none muted colors, also not so frosty 

products with less glitter for those of us who dont like looking like disco balls (the matte msfs are a god send- keep up with it) 

short handle brushes for travel (that are hand made like the long handle- same price or whatever) and a pouch for product as well -I refuse to bring my brushes with me travling because they could break or be stolen, lost easily


----------



## cno64 (Oct 4, 2006)

I'd like to see a red, really r-e-d shimmery pigment!
And a frosted version of "Girl About Town" lipstick.
I don't think I'd wear them *together,* but ya never know.
I also think that a shimmery aqua(think "Parrot" eyeshadow) pigment would be great, but could conceivably cause riots.


----------



## lia_matos (Oct 4, 2006)

Lipgloss versions of ALL Viva Glams! I think their colors are beautiful, but even though i'm a lipstick/lipgloss lover, i tend to use lipgloss more than lipstick... And they would be more appealing for people who use more lipglosses on a regular basis


----------



## Ella_ (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OnaFyre* 

 
_Someone already said this, but...

please, Please, PLEASE make something like Urban Decay Primer Potion. And can it please come in different shades, like Prep and Prime eye, cuz that "fleshtone" color of UDPP comes out white on my lids. _

 
YES!!! I hate that I cant get UDPP here and that I have to trust someone to CP it or pay an obscene ammount in shipping and product cost from some website. A MAC version would make life much easier for me.

I would also like to see some more retro matte lipsticks. I love the matte reds, but I want some bombshell pinks and peachy shades in the matte formula. The current matte pinks and peachy shades just arent cutting it. I want RETRO matte, true renditions of the popular lippie colours in the 40s and 50s. 

I would kill for pigments to be available at ALL locations, not just stores and some select counters. If i want a pigment I have to trust my sister to get it for me, and she isnt trustworthy at all. I would love easy access to my fave pigment shades 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A MSF in a shade that is somewhere between porcelain pink and stereo rose. Porcelain pink is great on me as a highliter or a really sheer blush, and stereo rose is too red on me for anything other than an eyeshadow - it does make a brilliant eyeshadow. So something that sits between those shades would be perfect.


----------



## joseybird (Oct 9, 2006)

More glaze lipsticks! In fact, how about a whole line of Buttershine/Almost Lipstick/Lipstain-esque lipsticks? <3


----------

